# 'Big Bang Machine' Set to Start Up Wednesday



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 8, 2008)

I must have had my head in the sand. This is the first I have heard of this project.

A British physicist has claimed he can explain the secrets of the Big Bang Theory, but his controversial experiment has scientists believing he could bring about the end of the world, the U.K.'s Daily Mail reported. Dr. Lyn Evans of Aberdare, England, popularly known as "Evans the Atom," claims to know the answers, and will test his experiment on Wednesday by using a 17-mile-long doughnut-shaped tunnel that will smash sub-atomic particles together at the speed of light, the Mail reported. 

Evans' ambitions, however, have brought widespread concern among scientists who say the experiment could create a shower of unstable black holes inside the Earth, and subsequently bring destruction to the planet. 

Here are some thoughts I have on this project.If you believe God created the universe, there is no big bang theory, other then God spoke and bang it happened. I personally believe that God created the universe and all living life.If there is intelligent life in outer space (I am have my doubts about any on this planet) it would also be created by God.According to the big bang theory there was a "primordial chaotic cosmic soup" that spontaneously exploded and created all living life. How does ordercome from chaos? 

They did say when the first atom bomb was detonated there was a possibility it could ignite the atmosphere, obviously nothing happened. So who knows? This is where belief in God and science collide (no pun intended). When this thing is fired up, there will be two results, either new scientific discoveries or we will be asking God "What happened?" 

Here is the link to the FoxNews story: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,418582,00.html


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 9, 2008)

Just my .02...

I am studying the sciences myself, but I am also a believer in the Christian faith. 
My best guess is that there IS a GOD, and yes, He built the world, universe, and all points further out and in between. 
I think science is the result of us "figuring out his mysteries" (being gradually given enlightened knowledge when He figures that we're competent not to completely blow ourselves up). 
I would compare this statement of mine two the changing attitude of God towards the Earth's people in the old vs. New testament. In the old, he lays down the law, and zaps idiots. In the new, he makes a few basic premises (like love your neighbour) and expects us to behave decently (and will zap us in the afterlife :biggrin2

What appears to be chaos of our "Big Bang Theory to us would look perfectly logical to God: we just have no understanding of the mechanisms He used. 
I'm taking Chemistry and Plant based microbiology right now. I tell you, the cell is too efficient, perfect and complex to have completely spun out of nothing. The atom is a wonder!

BTW, If they fire this sucker up, hopefully the big bang we hear won't be our planet imploding...


----------



## Spring (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow! :shock:

I'm open to pretty much everything out there - I have my beliefs, but loves this kind of stuff!

I just don't think there's enough evidencefrom any source for me topersonallygo "Ah, that's it!" I love hearing about different theories both on a scientific and a religious level about "how this all started". I can't really categorize my beliefs into anything other than I'm open minded to all ideas.

No matter what the outcome - I think it's best if there's a chance of doing major damage, to leave it to the imagination, what really does it matter? We're here now, and as long as we don't continue to really mess things up, we'll be fine either way.


----------



## BSAR (Sep 9, 2008)

I forgot that this was going to happen in September.:shock: I hope the world doesn't end because of this guy. I really am scared that it might end.......:bawl:


----------



## Spring (Sep 9, 2008)

Well.... if it does, we probably won't realize it . Heck, a meteor could hit the earth and wipe us all out - no use living life in fear of what could happen.. as long as it's not happening now and we do our best to prevent it - nothing much we can do!

It says in the article..

"

CERN dismisses the risk of micro black holes, subatomic versions of collapsed stars whose gravity is so strong they can suck in planets and other stars."

Will be interesting to see what they find.. could solve a lot of mysteries. Still think there's better use of money, but hey.. why not!


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG I'm scared someone stop him :shock2: 

:help


I wanna live my whole life, have a husband, kids, job, pets - I don't want to die! 



*STOP HIM SOMEONE*


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it, if it does blow up the entire earth you won't realise it anyway, and if it doesn't... well then your safe!

Personally I don't believe in God. I believe Jesus existed and was a clever man who made up many stories to explain to the 'simpler' people of the time some of the things about the world. I don't think people in that time could comprehend science. I believe Jesus was a very clever man and brought hope to many people but I don't believe he was the son of God.

Then again I do still ponder over the theory of the watch. The theory is that if you were stranded on a desert island, you searched for many days and found absolutley no evidence of life there at all. There were no huts, buildings, evidence of fires, nada. One day you were walking along the beach and you found a watch. The watch is s mechanism that works so well, with all the cogs and mechanics used in it. There and then you would assume that someone must have made it, because there is no chance that these components of metal and glass could just 'become'. It would be one in a million trillion billion that these parts had just formed together into this working watch...

So apply that to human life and the earth... some say that there must be a God, how can there be such an amazing routine and order to life? Nature working in harmony etc... without someonet to create it? There must be a God who masterminded everything? Well thats where I'm torn. I'm open to the fact its implausible, but not _impossible_, that life sprang out of such chaos, just like the watch could have just came to be...

Wow that was long.

Seriously don't worry about it all. You wouldn't know if anything happened anyway.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

Though wouldn't you know about it if u were dying?


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 9, 2008)

Well it depends how quickly you die.. in this case probably a split second. I don't think you'd really realise much! 

Wow this is morbid.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG -- We need to get rid of this man :sad:


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys i have started a petition please sign it!

Wabbitdad I hope you don't mind but I used some of what you said becuase it was a good explaination 


*[url]http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bigbangmachine*[/url]


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 9, 2008)

I asked Art about this on the way to work this morning since he's into science and physics and astronomy and visits websites daily to keep up on things. He pondered for a minute what I was saying and then he said, "Oh...you mean that 17 mile thing over in France..." (or whereever he said it was)...and sort of laughed.

I said, "Yeah...aren't you worried about black holes and all that?"

My husband is not a genius nor is he known in the scientific community. Its just something he enjoys reading about....I want to make sure y'all understand that. 

Anyway - he laughed some more and said, 'Yeah...I imagine it will start some black holes. But they'll not have the mass they need and close up again right away" (or something like that) and was not at all worried. 

When I went to the article on foxnews - there was a link to this article too:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,373302,00.html

From that article...here is what I think Art was referring to...

The safety of the collider, which will generate energies seven times higher than its most powerful rival, at Fermilab near Chicago, has been debated for years. The physicist Martin Rees has estimated the chance of an accelerator producing a global catastrophe at one in 50 million â long odds, to be sure, but about the same as winning some lotteries.

I'm really not worried about it....then again, I'm a person of faith and believe that there are certain events which are still going to take place before the earth is destroyed eventually...so I don't worry about much.

Thanks for sharing the link to the article Wabbitdad....I had noticed it on Foxnews but hadn't taken the time to read it. I think Art was thrilled that I was reading about such things....that we'd have something in common....which is really unusual for us!


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm still scared


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

I wish I wasn't ill today becuase then I wouldn't of seen this thread and I wouldn't be worrying about it.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 9, 2008)

BabyBunnies wrote:


> I'm still scared



Dont worry! Read this (from the first news page):

_Such is the angst that the American Nobel prize winning physicist Frank Wilczek of the Massachusetts Institute of Technology has even had death threats, said Prof Brian Cox of Manchester University, adding: "Anyone who thinks the LHC will destroy the world is a t--t."

The head of public relations, James Gillies, says he gets tearful phone calls, pleading for the Â£4.5 billion machine to stop.

"They phone me and say: "I am seriously worried. Please tell me that my children are safe," said Gillies.

Emails also arrive every day that beg for reassurance that the world will not end, he explained.

Others are more aggressive. "There are a number who say: "You are evil and dangerous and you are going to destroy the world."

"I find myself getting slightly angry, not because people are getting in touch but the fact they have been driven to do that by what is nonsense. What we are doing is enriching humanity, not putting it at risk." He continued._

Lets face it, if it was going to end the world, they would be behind bars  I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ooo - it'll be like a real life apocalypse!:biggrin2::laughsmiley:

Honestly guys, I wouldn't worry. Do you really think this guy would be allowed to through with this experiment if there was any chance it could go wrong?


----------



## Becca (Sep 9, 2008)

True and also my friend told me that its like 1 in 50 billion chance it could happen - I just hope he's right!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 9, 2008)

To be honest I think this experiment willbe a very good thing. I don't know the ins and outs of it but I've heard that this experiment could unlock the key to many scientific breakthroughs such as finding a cure for cancer. If it can do that I am fully for it going through.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 9, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I wouldn't worry about it, if it does blow up the entire earth you won't realise it anyway, and if it doesn't... well then your safe!
> 
> Personally I don't believe in God. I believe Jesus existed and was a clever man who made up many stories to explain to the 'simpler' people of the time some of the things about the world. I don't think people in that time could comprehend science. I believe Jesus was a very clever man and brought hope to many people but I don't believe he was the son of God.


This is exactly what I think also .

Also, our lives are always precious, should always be lived to the full. You should feel that your life isn't something to be taken for granted - ever - that's what I think. At any single moment, mothernature, a bus, a speeding car, a plane you're on falling from the sky, could take your life. Don't leave it until you hear some scientist could end the world, you gotta live life to the max, always, because quite frankly, you don't ever know how long you have left. 

I would no more worry on this machine than I would worry that I'm going to suddenly have a stroke or a car is going to hit me when I cross the road.


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard about this some time ago, and my sister did as well. She's discussed it at length with several people who have degrees in science (actually my sis has a degree as well in the field) and all are saying the same thing: this test will have no adverse affects, it is under very controlled conditions and the size of it is such that it would be impossible for it to cause any sort of threat. (I'm paraphrasing since I don't recall our exact conversation.) Apparently a lot of 'scaremongering' has been going on over the Internet in the past few months, saying it wil be the end of the world, or the end of life as we know it, etc.

No worries...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> Ooo - it'll be like a real life apocalypse!:biggrin2::laughsmiley:
> 
> Honestly guys, I wouldn't worry. Do you really think this guy would be allowed to through with this experiment if there was any chance it could go wrong?



Yeah I would, humans make mistakes and computers are only as good as the data entered in by humans. People can be led to believe anything, that something should proceed because ofwhat it mayyield, many things that are dangerous can be made to look positive, it just depends on the spin put on it. 

Scientists are people prone to errors in calculations,theories and methodslike anyone else. Examples are numerous throughout history. Just because someone has a doctorate or is considered an expert in a field does not mean she/he is right. 

Now, do I think something might go wrong and the world is going to end, I doubt it. Am I going to worry about it? No, I got enoughproblems everyday to deal with. Besides, if the world does end, I know where I am going to spend eternity. So lets rock!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 9, 2008)

Well I was thinking, how could we die if the earth was sucked into a black hole? Wouldn't we still be living? How would it be different? 

And how do you mean that we won't even know that the earth is in pieces? We would be dead, in heaven so how wouldn't we know? Wouldn't we feel pain, see the explosion? feel it?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 9, 2008)

My .02 worth...

IMO, this guy is wack crazy....in some ways. I mean, he may be sayinghis experiment could begood, but in his plans, he could of made it to do exactly the opposite in the first place, which would be...destroying the world. 

I was once realized something about God that was so true, but now when I need it the most it's not in my mind.....I'm remembering it more and more though. It had to do with the bible somehow, so when I remember it, I'll edit and add it. 

Anyway, I do believe in God, but I really doubt he created much more than the things on Earth itself...I think that he just picked Earth because he knew life could inhabit it, but the universe was already there, ya know. 

I haven't even heard of this "Big Bang Machine" project until this morning...and honestly, the first word out of my mouth was "Awesome!" why my sister questioned me why I thought that. lol. 

She told me again like 5 minutes ago and THAT's when it sunk in that the Earth COULD be destroyed tomorrow and we'd all die.  

Now, as far as the death part -could- go...If Earth was sucked into a black hole,it still be Earth and we'd still be alive?I mean, how does Earth get sucked up....by Earth itself? It's simply impossible I think....but then again, it could happen....only the black hole would seem universal itself. 

Emily


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 9, 2008)

It's not 'some guy', it's a group of scientists from around the world doing this experiment.

Also once the machine is turned on it will take about a month for all the little bits to be racing around fast enough for them to do anything anyway, so you have some more time to think on it .


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 9, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Just my .02...
> 
> I am studying the sciences myself, but I am also a believer in the Christian faith.
> My best guess is that there IS a GOD, and yes, He built the world, universe, and all points further out and in between.
> ...



i'm with you(on God and on the planet not exploding)

and Wabbitdad12, i only heard about it tonight, so i must be _really_ cut off!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll point out at this point in our extensive debate cool: gotta love a science/religion/end of the world story !!!) that the US gov't put humans on the moon using the slide rule.
Not the most advanced piece of equipment, but practical (and obviously effective). 


Seriously, if we can send dudes to outer space & bring them back using a slide rule, this probably won't go too badly...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> It's not 'some guy', it's a group of scientists from around the world doing this experiment.
> 
> Also once the machine is turned on it will take about a month for all the little bits to be racing around fast enough for them to do anything anyway, so you have some more time to think on it .


Haha ok, that's good. Alright, then the scientists are crazy in some ways, lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 9, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I'll point out at this point in our extensive debate cool: gotta love a science/religion/end of the world story !!!) that the US gov't put humans on the moon using the slide rule.
> Not the most advanced piece of equipment, but practical (and obviously effective).
> 
> 
> Seriously, if we can send dudes to outer space & bring them back using a slide rule, this probably won't go too badly...


True, but severalmen died and there were *many, many failures* before they were successful!


----------



## BSAR (Sep 9, 2008)

I was researching this a bit earlier and it said that it could take four years for a black hole to be made. That got me thinking, four year, 2012. 

Apparent doomsday is on 12-12-12. Thats in four years. You know how they said that a computer thing has predicted things and is predicted this doomsday? This big bang is causing that computer to predict it.:shock: Because in four years if a black hole has been created that will be doomsday. If these people didnt create this machine, the computer wouldn't have predicted it. Its pretty shocking....

This is what i am thinking. Smart aren't I?


----------



## Spring (Sep 9, 2008)

The doomsday thing comes from the Mayan calender - that was planned and quite acuratefor hundreds of years, then some scientists say stopped as 2012 for some reason.. others say it's later, around 2060. Some say it's some huge catastrophic event that the world will disappear, but others say it's more of a spiritual awakening.. final understanding of how the earth came abouts maybe?

If the world does disappear.. I honestly wouldn't be too upset, I'm thankful to be here, and I'm not gaurantee'd to live forever, could be taken away from any of us tomorrow - doesn't mean we should obsess and be consumed more about dying than living .


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2008)

welp, i'm still here! i guess it isn't going to be the end of the world after all:biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 10, 2008)

Just heard on the news, it was a sucess! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

WE'RE ALL STILL ALIVE WOOP WOOP

Apart from Nibbles :tears2::rip::cry1:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 10, 2008)

I never understood this whole 'doomsday' thing, no offence to anyone that believes in it by I think it's a pile pf twaddle to be honest!

I'm with Spring on this one. Any of us could die tomorrow, or we could live to be 100. We shouldn't worry about things we can't control. And anyway, this machine has been in planning for around 30 years, so it really isn't dangerous. These scientists know what they are doing. Proven by the fact that we are still here really!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 10, 2008)

They only started it up going in one direction, they still have to start it up in the other direction and then collide the two beams.

Your right though, enough stuff to worry about.


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

What does that mean? There's still a chance we could die?

iloveyounibbles :hearts:brownbunny


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 10, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> What does that mean? There's still a chance we could die?
> 
> iloveyounibbles :hearts:brownbunny



It just means the experiment is ongoing so isn't over yet. I honestly hand-on-heart wouldn't worry about this experiment Becca. It's mostly just a bunch of scaremongering going on on TV. I know GMTV were ridiculous about it this morning. Apparently awoman rang up as her daughter was inconsolable about it!:?

It'll be fine I promise.:hug:


----------



## BSAR (Sep 10, 2008)

My Us History teacher thinks that the world will end on 12-12-12. I hope not till I am gone. I want to be able to live my dreams and have a family before I die.

Becca, I am so sorry about Nibbles. Just yesterday many of us were freaking out about how we though we might die today. We all lived, but a very sweet boy was taken instead. Maybehe sacrificed his life for ours.....likeJesus did. He was a very beautiful bunny and helived a long life, you may not have been ready, but God was. I am starting to cry.....RIP Nibbles. :bawl:


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 11, 2008)

The rumor of the year ending on December 21, 2012 is based upon the Mayan calendar...the Mayans ended their calendar on that date, and people began assuming that it must mean the end of the world for lack of any better explanation. Others have taken a lighter theory, in that 2012 will signify a new 'awakening' or spiritual beginning for Mankind. It certainly doesn't mean that the world will end...some are simply assuming that. There will always be doomsday prophecies; there have been long before I was born (and all those whose prediction dates have come and passed were obviously incorrect)and there will continue to be long after I'm gone. No sense in even giving such things a second thought.


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 11, 2008)

I find that fear is inversely proportional to knowledge (ie. we fear the unknown etc.) ... the more you know, the less you'll be afraid of something. So if something is scary, do a little research online - read about BOTH sides of the story - and it'll usually diminish your fear. 

There's room in my head for both the religious and scientific theories, I don't try to get the Bibleto reconcile with science because that's a lesson in futility. 

I think the big bang machine is really cool. 

Just the other day, my hubby and I were talking about how the transfer of wealth to the middle east (due to them having all the oil, and us needing all the oil) has so much to do with the fact that we have moved so much of our money out of general research for the sake of research and into things like the military etc. (Yes, we have nerdy conversations like this)

Imagine all that money we spent on wars going into research. 

That's how things like the laser came about - totally just doing research for the sake of doing research. And now... how would we live without the laser? No CDs, no DVDs, ...

Imagine if this experiment results in a new power source - something that can provide clean, efficient power -Eliminate our dependence on oil. Think of what a different world we would live in. 

And even more cool... if they discover that the Big Bang didn't happen like the theory says, our kids will be learning all new things in school - things that we would never have dreamed of. 

This is big. This is like the moon landing. Like thinking the world was flat and discovering that it's actually round (which didn't happen that long ago and there is actually still a lot of people that believe it's flat).

Anyways... enough from me... rant off. 
:rant:


Nadia


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Nadia - That was a really great infomrative (sp) post! It's really made me think about things and make it clearer.

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL- It's Broken down now :laugh:


----------

